# Solved: Wifi problem, possibly due to software? Dell Windows 7



## JS061011 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a Dell Inspiron N5110 Laptop that I got this Summer. I used the wireless internet all Summer long while traveling, connecting to wireless internet lots of times at hotels, fast food places, and in friends' homes (never had a problem).

But now at my house it says it is connected to the wireless internet but it won't load more than the home page in Internet Explorer or Firefox. Sometimes it will try to load a page for 10 minutes but nothing comes up. Otherwise, it just says, "server not found" or "internet explorer cannot display."

My roommate's Toshiba laptop connects fine, and our friends' laptops connect to it as well.

I was on the phone with Dell and my Internet provider for 2 or 3 hours. Dell finally said they think it is a software problem but they want to charge me way too much to fix it.

A friend told me to try this "click start -> accessories -> then RIGHT click command prompt
click "run as administrator" type the following in the scary black box exactly:netsh winsock reset, then press enter, then reboot." No luck.

Any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver (from Dell's web site assuming the adapter is integrated).

How does it work with an ethernet connection?

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector and show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## JS061011 (Oct 1, 2011)

It works just fine when using the Ethernet cable.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Jen>IPCONFIG/ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jen-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-77-48-50
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-77-48-50
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-77-48-4F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2172:7fed:83c6:238e%19(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.54(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 01, 2011 3:53:18 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 02, 2011 3:53:18 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 230455095
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-70-6F-F2-18-03-73-52-87-06
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-03-73-52-87-06
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a88e:ce0e:cf03:2e0d%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.51(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 01, 2011 3:51:11 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 02, 2011 3:51:11 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 286786419
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-70-6F-F2-18-03-73-52-87-06
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-77-37-77-48-53
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {F750E1E0-CACE-4263-9EF9-0F1CD9CC00EB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{EC4F6DF6-7922-43E3-AC35-DCEF0517EAE2}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1056:abf:bbf3:8f12(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1056:abf:bbf3:8f12%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{ED0A9A62-320A-45C1-A3ED-8A5083A1E552}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{2F85D23F-AC70-4692-ABB1-6B9390B91C18}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{366E5AED-DB46-4B49-9DD3-27EBAB123EC0}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{205BB87A-EEB0-404B-963F-95B951570CF3}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Jen>

I am trying to figure out which/if any of the drivers need to be downloaded from Dell. How do I know if I need to download it? I put in my service tag, the operating system, and Network for the category but I don't know where to go from there. Do I need to download everything on that list?

I took a screenshot of the results but I am not sure how to attach it. To insert a picture it asks for a URL???

Thank you for your help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

TSG Posting a Screenshot

You're looking for the driver for the "Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030."


----------



## JS061011 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok, attached is the screenshot.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try channel 1 (you'll have to change the bandwidth to 20 MHz to use a single channel).

If that doesn't work try using WPA (instead of WPA2) encryption.


----------



## JS061011 (Oct 1, 2011)

I've also downloaded the two wireless drivers, ran them, restarted, and it's the same thing. It says the internet is connected but it won't load more than the home page.


----------



## JS061011 (Oct 1, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> Try channel 1 (you'll have to change the bandwidth to 20 MHz to use a single channel).
> 
> If that doesn't work try using WPA (instead of WPA2) encryption.


Um, are there step-by-step instructions for that? I REALLY appreciate your help, I just need an interpreter. I don't know how to find where to change those settings or how to do it once I get there. Sorry.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Login to the router, preferably with an ethernet connected computer. Navigate to the wireless section and find the bandwidth, channel and encryption settings (which may not have those exact names). The user manaul, which should be available on the CD that came with the router and/or on the manufacturer's web site, will have specific details.


----------

